# Neues Radon Center in Bonn



## FFreak (11. Februar 2011)

In einer Bonner Zeitung stand vorige woche ein Artikel (bzw Anzeige) über einen neuen Standort des Radon Centers:

Radon Center Bonn - Standortfrage geklärt?
Das Tauziehen um den Standort der Bonner Kultmarke nähert sich dem Ende.

Frei nach dem diesjährigen Karnevalsmotto: "Bonn du bess ming Stadt", hat das närrische Treiben rund um die Standortfrage scheinbar ein vernünftiges Ende gefunden. 
Die Stadt Bonn hat, vertreten durch ihre Wirtschaftsförderin Victoria Applebe, der Standortentwicklung und dem Bonner "Planungs-Zaren" Jan van Dorp, ein für Deutschland wohl einmaliges Konzept entwickelt. 
In Lengsdorf, nicht weit der Telekom Baskets Halle, soll ein Flagstore der Firma H&S Bike Discount entstehen, die sich mittlerweile im Versandhandel europaweit auf einem der führenden Plätze befindet.
Das Headquater "Radon Center" Bonn soll ab 2012 als Shop in Shop System auf 4000qm Gesamtfläche nicht nur seine erfolgreiche Bonner Marke Radon präsentieren, sondern einen speziellen Brandstore der Marke Cube als erster Anbieter weltweit errichten. 
Desweiteren werden die meisten wichtigen Marken der gesamten Bikebranche vertreten sein. 
Die Bekleidungsmarke Gore Bike Wear plant ein Testcenter mit Wind- und Regentunnel, die Trendmarke Assos möchte nach Frankfurt ihren zweiten Nucleo-Shop in Bonn realisieren. Ferner soll auf dem Außengelände ein 1,5km langer Bikeparcours mit Bikeverleih und Testcenter errichtet werden. Man denkt sogar an die Ausrichtung eines 24h Rennens. 
Für Bonn wird das Gesamtkonzept nicht nur eine sportive Attraktion, sondern man hofft, viel Kaufkraft aus dem gesamten EU-Bereich anziehen zu können.......
Der Baubeginn soll nach Aussage des Architekten Jan van Dorp im Sommer 2011 starten. 

Weiß einer von euch wo das Center hin soll? 
Wenn alles so realisiert wird, wie angekündigt wäre das echt Spitzenklasse. Am wichtigsten finde ich eine gute Teststrecke und die Möglichkeit Bikes auch mal länger auszuleihen und zu testen.


----------



## donprogrammo (11. Februar 2011)

Ich muß zwar raten, aber da in Lengsdorf nicht allzuviel Platz ist, dürfte das wohl hier sein:
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=50.712942,7.064788&spn=0.005347,0.014774&t=h&z=17
Das liegt zwischen Der A565 und Der Straße "In der Gracht"

Oder im Süd-Osten von Lengsdorf, aber das wäre schon sehr ab vom Schuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (11. Februar 2011)

Es wurden schon so einige Standorte genannt, unter anderem war auch mal von Bornheim die Rede 
Das hätte dann aber wohl nicht zu Radon Bonn gepasst 
Jetzt Lengsdorf, wegen mir soll es recht sein ist genauso nah für mich 
Aber Offiziell ist das wohl auch noch nicht oder ???????


----------



## FFreak (11. Februar 2011)

Na ja, das war der Anzeigentext, der vorige Woche in der Zeitung stand. Ich dächte, das war der GA....
Sollten also schon mehr als Gedankenspiele sein.


----------



## othom (11. Februar 2011)

warum nicht gleich verlinken damit jeder weiß worum es hier geht 
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=848043


----------



## FFreak (11. Februar 2011)

othom schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich verlinken damit jeder weiß worum es hier geht
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=848043



Cool, da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. Ich hatte bisher nur die gedruckte Anzeige gesehen. Vielen Dank für die Verlinkung!


----------



## FFreak (18. Februar 2011)

Nun ist's beschlossene Sache:

www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-18-02-11--Neubau-des-Radon-Centers-Bonn-beschlossen-_id_15621_.htm

Ich freu mich drauf  
Hoffentlich halten uns die Bike Discounter und Radoner über den Baufortschritt auf dem laufenden....


----------



## 123Luomi (22. Februar 2011)

FFreak schrieb:


> Nun ist's beschlossene Sache:
> 
> www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-18-02-11--Neubau-des-Radon-Centers-Bonn-beschlossen-_id_15621_.htm
> 
> ...



Bauskizzen sind online, hab ich gerade gesehen


----------



## FFreak (14. September 2011)

Es kommt Bewegung in die Sache! Baubeginn Frühjahr 2012, geplante Eröffnung 01.10.2012.

www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=937971


Radon-Center zieht nach Lengsdorf
Von Holger Willcke
Lengsdorf. Aller guten Dinge sind drei : Beim
dritten Notartermin haben am Dienstag die
Stadt Bonn und die Geschäftsführer der Firma
H & S Bike-Discount den Kaufvertrag für das
Grundstück des neuen Firmensitzes in Lengsdorf
an der Straße Auf dem Kirchbüchel
unterzeichnet.

Damit steht fest: Bonns größtes Fahrradgeschäft
bleibt nun doch in der Bundesstadt. Diese
Nachricht wird nicht nur die Radsportszene
freuen, sondern auch Bonns Stadtkämmerer
Ludger Sander. Mit einem
Gewerbesteueraufkommen von rund zwei
Millionen Euro zählt die Firma an der
Siemensstraße zu den größeren Steuerzahlern
der Bundesstadt.
H & S Bike, einer der umsatzstärksten
Fahrradhändler in Deutschland, hatte eigentlich
Bonn schon den Rücken gekehrt und seine
Fühler in Richtung Bornheim ausgestreckt. Als
dann aber am 1. Juli 2010 im General- Anzeiger
ein Artikel mit der Überschrift "Stadt verprellt
Investor" erschien, kam noch einmal Bewegung
in den geplanten Umzug. "Oberbürgermeister
Jürgen Nimptsch und Politiker der CDU haben
sich daraufhin eingeschaltet und die
Verhandlungen wieder aufgenommen", sagte
H&S- Bike-Geschäftsführer Christopher Stahl.
Die Grundstückstransaktion ist für den
Außenstehenden nicht ganz einfach zu
verstehen: H & S- Bike hat zwar am Dienstag das
Grundstück von der Stadt gekauft, aber
eigentlich gehört es noch der Telekom. Die
Telekom hat allerdings gegenüber der Stadt
Bonn schriftlich erklärt , dass sie das insgesamt
38 000 Quadratmeter große Grundstück zeitnah
an die Stadt verkauft.
18 000 Quadratmeter gehen dann an H & S-
Bike, auf den restlichen 20 000 Quadratmetern
baut die Stadt unter anderem die neue
Rettungswache Duisdorf. Ist der komplizierte
Verkaufsmarathon über die Bühne, wird die
Deutsche Stadt- und
Grundstücksentwicklungsgesellschaft (DSK ) das
Gelände im Rahmen der
Entwicklungsmaßnahme Hardtberg erschließen.
Will heißen : Kanal, Beleuchtung und Zuwegung
werden gebaut. Der Fahrrad- Discounter kann
parallel den Bauantrag bei der Stadt stellen.
Wenn alles wie geplant verläuft, starten die
Bauarbeiten im Frühjahr 2012. Die Bauzeit
beträgt rund sechs Monate. "Wir streben für den
1. Oktober 2012 den Eröffnungstermin für das
neue Radon- Center an" , so Stahl, der die Stadt
gebeten hat, den Abzweig der Straße Auf dem
Kirchbüchel in Radonstraße und die dortige
Bushaltestelle in Radon- Center umzubenennen.
H & S- Bike wird seinen Mitvertrag für das
Gebäude in der Siemensstraße noch einmal um
ein Jahr bis zum 31. Dezember 2012 (mit
dreimonatiger Option zusätzlich) verlängern.
Nach GA- Informationen will das
Bundesfinanzministerium das Gebäude an der
Siemensstraße anmieten, um dort eine Kantine
für seine Bediensteten im Nachbargebäude
einzurichten.
Stahl will in Lengsdorf aber nicht nur das Radon-
Center, so heißt seine eigene Fahrradmarke ,
bauen, sondern auch einen zwei Kilometer
langen Mountainbike- Parcours. Die Teststrecke,
die zwischen seinem Geschäft und der Autobahn
565 angelegt wird , ist nach Auskunft des
Investors in Deutschland einzigartig.
"Die Kunden können auf dem eingezäunten
Rundkurs alle Räder vor dem Kauf testen", so
Stahl. Die Hanglage des Kirchbüchels kommt
dem Parcours zu Gute. Bis zu 100 Parkplätze
sollen auf dem Gelände bereitgestellt werden.
Die Investitionskosten schätzt Stahl auf rund
fünf Millionen Euro.
Artikel vom 14 .09 .2011


----------

